# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Πέλωψ [Μπουμπουλίνα, Πάρος - Pelops, Bouboulina, Paros]

## Nicholas Peppas

A rare postcard from Piraeus around 1911. 

Do you recognize the ship next to *Pelops* of the _Cycladic Shipping Company (Kykladikh Etairia)_.

Also who has any more information about *Pelops*?

Piraeus2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> A rare postcard from Piraeus around 1911. 
> 
> Do you recognize the ship next to *Pelops* of the _Cycladic Shipping Company (Kykladikh Etairia)_.
> 
> Also who has any more information about *Pelops*?
> 
> Piraeus2.jpg


To πλοίο πίσω του είναι το ΕΡΥΣΣΟΣ, νομίζω των Δεστούνη-Γιαννουλάτου.
Περισσότερα για αυτό και το ΚΥΚΛΩΨ σε λίγες ώρες που θα συμβουλευτώ τα κιτάπια μου. 
Πάντως το ΚΥΚΛΩΨ σε φορτηγό μου φέρνει...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Περισσότερα για αυτό και το ΚΥΚΛΩΨ σε λίγες ώρες που θα συμβουλευτώ τα κιτάπια μου. 
> Πάντως το ΚΥΚΛΩΨ σε φορτηγό μου φέρνει...


It is actually *Pelops* and it was a true passenger ship going all the way to Santorini.




> To πλοίο πίσω του είναι το ΕΡΥΣΣΟΣ, νομίζω των Δεστούνη-Γιαννουλάτου.
> Περισσότερα για αυτό και το ΚΥΚΛΩΨ σε λίγες ώρες που θα συμβουλευτώ τα κιτάπια μου. 
> Πάντως το ΚΥΚΛΩΨ σε φορτηγό μου φέρνει...


 
Nαι! Είναι το ΕΡΥΣΣΟΣ!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Αφού συμβουλεύτηκα την κρυστάλλινη σφαίρα μου  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  κατέληξα στα ακόλουθα:

το ΠΕΛΩΨ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1883 στο Λίβερπουλ για την "Ελληνική Ατμοπλοϊα". Ήταν η εποχή που η Ε.Α. παρέγγελνε νεότευκτα σε Αγγλικά ναυπηγεία. Σύντομα και χάρι στην γνωστή κρατική διαχείρηση (βλέπε σύγχρονες Ε.Α. και Ο.Α.) φαλίρησε και το ΠΕΛΩΨ -μαζί με άλλα- πέρασε στα χέρια της "Νεα Ε.Α."
Και η Νέα είχε την τύχη της παλιάς και το πλοίο θα περάσει στα χέρια της "Κυκλαδικής Ατμοπλοϊας". Το 1912 το επιτάσει το Π.Ν. ως εύδρομο και το 1916 αφομοιώνεται στον στόλο της Α.Ε.Θ.Ε.Ε. (η Minoan Flying Dolphins της εποχής που αποροφούσε μικρές εταιρείες). Και επειδή η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται, η ΑΕΘΕΕ δεν θα αντέξει για πολύ και το ΠΕΛΩΨ θα περάσει στα χέρια της "Ιονικής Ατμοπλοϊας" του Γιαννουλάτου. Το 1927 θα αλλάξει το όνομα του σε ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ και το 1929 θα συγχωνευθεί στην "Ακτοπλοϊα Ελλάδος".
Το 1933 θα αλλάξει τπ όνομα σε ΠΑΡΟΣ και θα πάει για σκραπ το 1939.

Βρήκα επίσης το δρομολόγιο του 1934, που προσωπικά δεν έχω ξαναδεί παρόμοιο: Πειραιάς-Μονεμβασιά-Νεάπολη-Αγ.Πελαγία-Γύθειο-Γερολιμένας-Μέζαπο-Λιμένιον (επίνειο της Αρεοπολης)-Καλαμάτα-Κορώνη-Μεθώνη-Πύλος-Μάραθο (επίνειο Γαργαλιάνων)-Αγ.Κυριακή-Κυπαρισία-Κατάκωλο.
15 λιμάνια και 3 νομοί, πραγματικά αγκάλιαζε την Πελοπόνησσο.

Και επειδή μια εικόνα είναι χίλιες λέξεις :
peloponissos_1].jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> το ΠΕΛΩΨ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1883 στο Λίβερπουλ για την "Ελληνική Ατμοπλοϊα". Ήταν η εποχή που η Ε.Α. παρέγγελνε νεότευκτα σε Αγγλικά ναυπηγεία. Σύντομα και χάρι στην γνωστή κρατική διαχείρηση (βλέπε σύγχρονες Ε.Α. και Ο.Α.) φαλίρησε και το ΠΕΛΩΨ -μαζί με άλλα- πέρασε στα χέρια της "Νεα Ε.Α."
> Και η Νέα είχε την τύχη της παλιάς και το πλοίο θα περάσει στα χέρια της "Κυκλαδικής Ατμοπλοϊας". Το 1912 το επιτάσει το Π.Ν. ως εύδρομο και το 1916 αφομοιώνεται στον στόλο της Α.Ε.Θ.Ε.Ε. (η Minoan Flying Dolphins της εποχής που αποροφούσε μικρές εταιρείες). Και επειδή η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται, η ΑΕΘΕΕ δεν θα αντέξει για πολύ και το ΠΕΛΩΨ θα περάσει στα χέρια της "Ιονικής Ατμοπλοϊας" του Γιαννουλάτου. Το 1927 θα αλλάξει το όνομα του σε ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ και το 1929 θα συγχωνευθεί στην "Ακτοπλοϊα Ελλάδος".
> Το 1933 θα αλλάξει τπ όνομα σε ΠΑΡΟΣ και θα πάει για σκραπ το 1939.


I thank you for this wonderful analysis! I had no idea! And I do not know where you find some of this information.  However, now I have a better appreciation of the importance of these very early passenger ships to providing connection with the major ports.

I guess the route does not surprise me. I knew that there were some ship doing the southern coast of Pelopponese. For example, in 1911, _Hermoupolis Lines_ was going every Saturday evening at 9:00 pm from Piraeus to Gytheion, then Kalamata, Nisi (!!), i.e., Messini, Koroni, Methoni, Pylos, Marathos, Aghia Kyriaki, Kyparissia, Katakolon, Zante, Messolongion, Patras, Piraeus. 

Talk about _agoni grammi_!!!!

I think you and I should write  a historical book!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αφού συμβουλεύτηκα την κρυστάλλινη σφαίρα μου  κατέληξα στα ακόλουθα:
> 
> το ΠΕΛΩΨ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1883 στο Λίβερπουλ για την "Ελληνική Ατμοπλοϊα". Ήταν η εποχή που η Ε.Α. παρέγγελνε νεότευκτα σε Αγγλικά ναυπηγεία. Σύντομα και χάρι στην γνωστή κρατική διαχείρηση (βλέπε σύγχρονες Ε.Α. και Ο.Α.) φαλίρησε και το ΠΕΛΩΨ -μαζί με άλλα- πέρασε στα χέρια της "Νεα Ε.Α."
> Και η Νέα είχε την τύχη της παλιάς και το πλοίο θα περάσει στα χέρια της "Κυκλαδικής Ατμοπλοϊας". Το 1912 το επιτάσει το Π.Ν. ως εύδρομο και το 1916 αφομοιώνεται στον στόλο της Α.Ε.Θ.Ε.Ε. (η Minoan Flying Dolphins της εποχής που αποροφούσε μικρές εταιρείες). Και επειδή η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται, η ΑΕΘΕΕ δεν θα αντέξει για πολύ και το ΠΕΛΩΨ θα περάσει στα χέρια της "Ιονικής Ατμοπλοϊας" του Γιαννουλάτου. Το 1927 θα αλλάξει το όνομα του σε ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ και το 1929 θα συγχωνευθεί στην "Ακτοπλοϊα Ελλάδος".
> Το 1933 θα αλλάξει τπ όνομα σε ΠΑΡΟΣ και θα πάει για σκραπ το 1939.
> 
> Βρήκα επίσης το δρομολόγιο του 1934, που προσωπικά δεν έχω ξαναδεί παρόμοιο: Πειραιάς-Μονεμβασιά-Νεάπολη-Αγ.Πελαγία-Γύθειο-Γερολιμένας-Μέζαπο-Λιμένιον (επίνειο της Αρεοπολης)-Καλαμάτα-Κορώνη-Μεθώνη-Πύλος-Μάραθο (επίνειο Γαργαλιάνων)-Αγ.Κυριακή-Κυπαρισία-Κατάκωλο.
> 15 λιμάνια και 3 νομοί, πραγματικά αγκάλιαζε την Πελοπόνησσο.
> 
> ...


Ari:  I was able to discover another one of these "wrap-around Peloponissos" routes, although that one is from much earlier...

*Goudis Lines* of Piraeus had a ship in 1908 that was starting from Piraeus on Fridays at 7:00 pm and was going to Patras, Mesolonghi, Kyllene, Zakinthos, Katakolon, Kyparissia, Marathos (port of Gargalianoi), Methone, Korone, Nisi (Messini), Kalamata, Kardamyle, Selinitsa, Limeni (Areopolis), Gerolimin, Gytheion, Piraeus!!!!   16 ports in 7 perfectures (_nomoi_)!!!!  

Now, I would love to know where exactly and how passengers disembarked in Mesolonghi!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ταξιδι με το ατμοπλοιο πελωψ και πολλα μποφωρ περιγραφεται στο αναγνωστικο της τριτης δημοτικου της αγγελικης βαρελλα πριν απο 30 χρονια

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ταξιδι με το ατμοπλοιο πελωψ και πολλα μποφωρ περιγραφεται στο αναγνωστικο της τριτης δημοτικου της αγγελικης βαρελλα πριν απο 30 χρονια


Oh, I am so sorry... My elementary school books are back 55 years ago, so I have never seen this passage...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Ben Bruce, το μήνυμα ελήφθη.
Το αναγνωστικό, ήδη, βρέθηκε.
Ακόμα, όμως, δεν το έχω στα χέρια μου.
Το βρήκε η μητέρα μου.

Σε δυο μέρες θα το δούμε ......

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here are some more facts about _Pelops_. Built by Royden in Liverpool, she was launched in 1883, She had 973 tons. She had been built for the Hellenic Steamship Co

Her nautical strengthwas considerable. Here as a _Palios (ΑΕΘΕΕ) Line_ ship on August 22, 1919 she was doing not only Crete but then Alexandria and Port Said!

19190822 Palios.jpg

And on April 14, 1922 she was in teh way to Corfu and Brindisi!!!

19220414 Palios.jpg

After 1927 she was _Bubulina._ Here on November 17, 1928 she is running the Chios, Mytilene, Alexandroupolis, Kavala route

19281117.jpg

And on June 4, 1934 as _Paros_, she was doing the route of Peloponissos that _Ellinis_ spoke about on page 1.

Paros June 4 1934.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Here are some more facts about _Pelops_. Built by Royden in Liverpool, she was launched in 1883, She had 973 tons. She had been built for the Hellenic Steamship Co Her nautical strength was considerable. _Here as a Palios (ΑΕΘΕΕ) Line_ ship on August 22, 1919 she was doing not only Crete but then Alexandria and Port Said!
> 19190822 Palios.jpg
> And on April 14, 1922 she was in the way to Corfu and Brindisi!!!
> 19220414 Palios.jpg


It appears that during that time Palios transferred her also to Thessaloniki. Here is an August 1, 1924 schedule:
Thessaloniki, Aghion Oros (Dafni), Kavala, Alexandroupolis, Myrina Limnou, Mitylene, Chios, Piraeus and "ports of Peloponissos".

19240801 Pelops.jpg

And on March 24, 1925, the same schedule followed by Piraeus... Alexandria. So one could go from Aghion Oros to Alexandria without changing ship!

19250424 Pelops.jpg

And here is a rare photograph as _Paros_!

Paros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

There was another _Bouboulina_ ship in the Greek passenger history, a vessel that served mostly as a cargo vessel but was brought to Greece and transformed into a passenger/cargo ship towards the "new lands" in the 1919-21 period (she is spelled _Bouboulina_, while the other, the Yannoulatos one, _Bubulina_ is spelled without the "o").

She was launched as _Coronilla_ in 1878.  She was built by North Eastern Marine Engineering Co., Sunderland. She had 1,361 tons, length of 7.5 m and width of 9.9 m. She belonged to T_yne Iron Shipbuilding Co._ of Newcastle upon Tyne. In 1895 she was transferred to _Stag Line Ltd._. In 1898 she was sold to _Tyneside Line Ltd._ and in 1919 to _Llewellyn Shipping Co._ in Cardiff. In November 1919 she was sold to _J. G. Bouboulis_, refitted with primitive quarters for about 100 passengers and benches for the rest and named _Bouboulina_. She looked similar to Gardenia, shown below. See also http://www.shieldsgazette.com/cookso...ose.4952475.jp

Coronilla.jpg

On May 27, 1921 she hit a mine and sunk off Englezonissia in the Gulf of Smyrna, whilst on a voyage from Smyrna to Piraeus. See newspapers of May 27 and 29, 1921

Bubulina sinking 19210528.jpg
Bubulina 19210529.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

In the summer 1906, with the indifference or even support of the Bulgarian Government, a large group of Bulgarian nationalists and the associated thugs attacked the ***** communities in Bulgaria. The "spontaneous" (ha, ha!) Bulgarian movement was the result of a desperate response to the wins of the Macedonian Struggle (Makedonikos Agon) of the *****s in Macedonia.

Within a short time in the summer of 1906, the ***** cities and towns in Bulgaria and (former) Eastern Rumelia (Ανατολική Ρωμυλία, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eastern_Rumelia), places like Philippoupolis (now Plovdiv), Melenikon (now Melnik), Nevrokopion (now Gotse Delchev), Stenimahos (now Asenovgrad), Iampolis (Yampol), Ano Tzoumagia (now Blagoevgrad).

But the biggest destruction was done at the "Bulgarian coast" where most historians indicate there was little or no Bulgarian population, only *****s (see also the attached short note from the 1914 _American Review_). Anchialos (now Pomorie) was annihilated, totally destroyed to the ground, Sozopolis (now Sozopol), Mesimvria (now Nesebar), the ***** sections of Pyrgos (now Burgas) and Varna.
B2.jpg

Anchialos.jpg
Anchialos in 1904


Sozopolis.jpg
Sozopolis


Pyrgos.jpg
Pyrgos


The total destruction of Anchialos was a micrography of what was about to happen to Smyrna 16 years later. The ***** government sent the Pelops to collect and transfer the Anchialites... (more in the next entry)

The total destruction of _Anchialos_ was a micrography of what was about to happen to Smyrna 16 years later. The ***** government sent the _Pelops_ to collect and transfer the _Anchialites_... Many of them ended up in Nea Anchialos of Magnesia... The Bulgarian Government stood by quietly and reacted only after several days of attacks and ransacking by the Bulgarian mob. As for the ***** Government, they just sent the typical "notes" and that's all...

Here is a lengthy description (August 13, 1906) of the _Anchialos_ catastrophe and the actions of the _Pelops_ during their presence in the area.

19060813 Aghialos1.jpg
19060813 Aghialos2.jpg
19060813 Aghialos3.jpg
19060813 Aghialos4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Article from _Makedonia_ of July 21, 1931 discussing an excursion of the Greek footbal team _Aris Thessalonikis_ to _Nea Mihaniona_ using the ship *Bubulina*. I am presenting here only the portions that describe the ship (including two photos) and the arrival in _Nea Mihaniona_ plus the name of the captain of the ship

19310721 Bouboulina.jpg

...........

19310721 Bouboulina2.jpg

And I have just noticed that we never gave the Miramar listing of the ship in these pages




> IDNo: 5616401  Year: 1883    Name: PELOPS  Launch Date: 
>    Type: Passenger/cargo  Date of completion: 
>      Flag: GRC  Keel: 
> 
>    Tons: 973  Link: 1935    DWT: 
>  Yard No: 222    Length overall: 
>  Ship Design: 
>    LPP: 
>  Country of build: GBR    Beam: 
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αθλια η κατασταση της Ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας το 1900! Εδω απο ενα αρθρο της 17ης Ιανουαριου 1900 στον _Σκριπ_, διαβαζουμε για τα τερατα και σημεια των επιβατηγων *Πελωψ*, *Πυλαρος*, *Ευβοια* και *Ποσειδων*!

19001017 a.jpg19001017 b.jpg19001017 c.jpg

____    _____    _____  ______   _____   ______    ______

19001017 d.jpg19001017 e.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .....................
> το ΠΕΛΩΨ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1883 στο Λίβερπουλ για την "Ελληνική Ατμοπλοϊα". Ήταν η εποχή που η Ε.Α. παρέγγελνε νεότευκτα σε Αγγλικά ναυπηγεία. ..............


Ειχαμε να μιλησουμε γι αυτο το μεγαλο Ελληνικο επιβατηγο, το *Πελωψ*,  πανω απο 3 1/2 χρονια....  Ιδου λοιπον μια καταχωρηση ειδικων δρομολογιων του πλοιου την πρωτη χρονια που ηταν στην Ελλαδα. Προκειται για τα δρομολογια για την Τηνο στον Ευαγγελισμο του 1884.  Απο την εφημεριδα των Αθηνων _Ημερησια Νεα_ της 22ας Μαρτιου 1884.  Μαζι του και το* Θετις* (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?81062).

18840322 Πελωψ Θησευς Ημερησια Νεα.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Η πλώρη του ΠΕΛΩΨ, στου Τζελέπη γύρω στα 1925, ανάμεσα στα ΧΙΟΣ και ΚΡΟΝΟΣ. 

pelops1.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια καρτ ποστάλ βλέπουμε και το παρακάτω αγκυροβολημένο καράβι. Συγκρίνοντας το με άλλα προπολεμικά σκαριά προκύπτει πως είναι το πλοίο του θέματος. Κρίνοντας από το μεγάλο όνομα και από το μπεζ μονόχρωμο φουγάρο θα έλεγα οτι εικονίζεται ως ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ την περίοδο 1929-1933 που ανήκε στην "Ακτοπλοΐα της Ελλάδος".

bubulina.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε ποιο λιμάνι να είναι άραγε;

Δεν έχουμε πει μέχρι τώρα τις διαστάσεις και τα άλλα χαρακτηριστικά του βαποριού και ούτε το Miramar Ship index τα καταγράφει. Ας τα δούμε όπως φάινονται στο Lloyd's Register of Shipping του 1938 (την επόμενη χρονιά πήγε για κόψιμο), είναι η τρίτη εγγραφη από το τέλος. 

Ήταν κατασκευασμένο από χυτοσίδηρο (iron) αντί για χάλυβα (steel)  μια  και την εποχή που κατασκευάστηκε (1883) άρχιζε να χρησιμοποιείται ο  χάλυβας στη ναυπηγική. 
Είχε ολική χωρητικότητα 990 κόρους (973 κόρους γράφει το Miramar ίσως από κάποια παλιότερη καταμέτρηση), καθαρή χωρητικότητα 539 κόρους, μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων 70,35 μέτρα, πλάτος 9,2 μέτρα, βάθος (το ύψος από το κύριο κατάστρωμα μέχρι την καρένα) 4,72 μέτρα.
  Το κινούσε μια δικύλινδρη παλινδρομική ατμομηχανή κομπάουντ με ονομαστική ιπποδύναμη 208 ίππους. Είχε ασύρματο με διακριτικό κλήσης SZLZ

----------


## Ellinis

> Σε ποιο λιμάνι να είναι άραγε;


φίλε Παναγιώτη είναι στην Ιθάκη, την έχουμε ολόκληρη εδώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater αναφερεται οτι το παρα κατω πλοιο ηταν το Μπουμπουλινα το 1928 (Aπό την εκδρομή μας στις Κυκλάδες (sic)
 10.6.1928, αγνώστου φωτογράφου-αρχείο Παν. Στ. Πατρίκιου)

Μπουμπουλινα 1928.jpg

Δρομολογια του Μπουμπουλινα την εποχη εκεινη:

4/1/1928
19280104 Bouboulina.jpg

3/1/1929 Ταχυδρομος/Ομονοια Αλεξανδρειας
19290103 Bouboulina Taxydr Omonoia Alexandreias.jpg

10/8/1929 Ανδριωτης
19290810 Bouboulina Andriotis.jpg

22/9/1930  Δημοκρατης Μυτιληνης
19300922 Mary M Attiki Bouboulina Dimokratis Mytil.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια αγνωστη φωτογραφια του πλοιου σαν *ΠΑΡΟΣ* απο το ΦΒ. Ανηκει στιν Αλεξανδρο Μακαρωνα που την χρονολογει "Οκτωβριος 1935".

Paros Makaronas.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ταξιδι με το *ΠΑΡΟΣ*. Προοδος Αλεξανδρουπολεως, 7/9/1935.

19350907 Παρος Προοδος1 Αλεξανδρουπολεως.jpg19350907 Παρος Προοδος2 Αλεξανδρουπολεως.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ* απο την Μυθημνα την 1/2/1932 (εφημεριδα Ελευθερος Λογος Μυτιληνης

19321201 απο Μηθυμνα Ελευθ Λογος.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αφού συμβουλεύτηκα την κρυστάλλινη σφαίρα μου  κατέληξα στα ακόλουθα:
> 
> το ΠΕΛΩΨ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1883 στο Λίβερπουλ για την "Ελληνική Ατμοπλοϊα". Ήταν η εποχή που η Ε.Α. παρέγγελνε νεότευκτα σε Αγγλικά ναυπηγεία. Σύντομα και χάρι στην γνωστή κρατική διαχείρηση (βλέπε σύγχρονες Ε.Α. και Ο.Α.) φαλίρησε και το ΠΕΛΩΨ -μαζί με άλλα- πέρασε στα χέρια της "Νεα Ε.Α."
> Και η Νέα είχε την τύχη της παλιάς και το πλοίο θα περάσει στα χέρια της "Κυκλαδικής Ατμοπλοϊας". *Το 1912 το επιτάσει το Π.Ν. ως εύδρομο* και το 1916 αφομοιώνεται στον στόλο της Α.Ε.Θ.Ε.Ε. (η Minoan Flying Dolphins της εποχής που αποροφούσε μικρές εταιρείες). Και επειδή η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται, η ΑΕΘΕΕ δεν θα αντέξει για πολύ και το ΠΕΛΩΨ θα περάσει στα χέρια της "Ιονικής Ατμοπλοϊας" του Γιαννουλάτου. Το 1927 θα αλλάξει το όνομα του σε ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ και το 1929 θα συγχωνευθεί στην "Ακτοπλοϊα Ελλάδος".
> Το 1933 θα αλλάξει τπ όνομα σε ΠΑΡΟΣ και θα πάει για σκραπ το 1939.


Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία, από τη συλλογή του Ναυτικού Μουσείου της Ελλάδος, βλέπουμε την αποβίβαση του Ελληνικού Στρατού στη Μυτιλήνη στην απελευθέρωση του νησιού το Νοέμβριο του 1912 . Ξέρουμε ότι έιχε συμμετάσχει το Πέλωψ που μετέφερε το ναυτικό άγημα με δύο λυόμενα πυροβόλα αλλά και δύο άλλα εμπορικά που μετέφεραν δύναμη χιλίων ανδρών του Ελληνικού Στρατού. 
45853038_267147843972212_3038706795192254464_o.jpg
Στη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε στα δεξιά της εικόνας ένα από τα θωρηκτά Ύδρα, Σπέτσαι, Ψαρά σε πρώτο πλάνο και πίσω του το Θωρηκτό Αβέρωφ ενώ στο αριστερό μέρος βλέπουμε ένα εμπορικό ατμόπλοιο. Το μέγεθος του ταιριάζει με το Πέλωψ αφού φάινεται να εχει το μισό μήκος από το Αβέρωφ που έχει μήκος 140 m  και είναι σε παρόμοια απόσταση από τον φωτογράφο.



> Ας τα δούμε όπως φάινονται στο Lloyd's Register of Shipping του 1938 (την επόμενη χρονιά πήγε για κόψιμο), είναι η τρίτη εγγραφη από το τέλος. 
> 
> Ήταν κατασκευασμένο από χυτοσίδηρο (iron) αντί για χάλυβα (steel)  μια  και την εποχή που κατασκευάστηκε (1883) άρχιζε να χρησιμοποιείται ο  χάλυβας στη ναυπηγική. 
> Είχε ολική χωρητικότητα 990 κόρους (973 κόρους γράφει το Miramar ίσως από κάποια παλιότερη καταμέτρηση), καθαρή χωρητικότητα 539 κόρους, *μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων 70,35 μέτρα*, πλάτος 9,2 μέτρα, βάθος (το ύψος από το κύριο κατάστρωμα μέχρι την καρένα) 4,72 μέτρα.
>   Το κινούσε μια δικύλινδρη παλινδρομική ατμομηχανή κομπάουντ με ονομαστική ιπποδύναμη 208 ίππους. Είχε ασύρματο με διακριτικό κλήσης SZLZ


Αλλά και τα δύο άλμπουρα με μπίγες και το ακομοδέσιο θυμίζουν τον Πέλοπα, είναι αυτό;

Και μια που πιάσαμε την πολεμική του δράση είναι το πλοίο που μετέφερε τη στρατιωτική δύναμη που κατέλαβε τη Θάσο όπως διαβάζουμε στην αναφορά παρακάτω.
00GENARCH23_00082_0001.jpgΠηγή

----------

